# Aluminum for 3d



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

Who uses aluminum for 3d? How do they hold up as far as getting bent? I'm worried about pulling them out of the target and bending them?


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd be more worried about them being damaged from other arrows. Bending them when pulling shouldn't be that much of a concern. I shot aluminum's for years, 2312 and 2212, never had issues from pulling them. But if another arrow just looks at them...


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

darton3d said:


> I'd be more worried about them being damaged from other arrows. Bending them when pulling shouldn't be that much of a concern. I shot aluminum's for years, 2312 and 2212, never had issues from pulling them. But if another arrow just looks at them...


Thanks, hearing some people talk I think I'll stick with carbon or maybe an alloy carbon like acc, as picky as I am I don't want to worry anytime an arrow comes close to mine.


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

Carbon gets damaged too...you find out when it exploded the next shot....i'll stick to aluminum


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

HOYTINIT said:


> Carbon gets damaged too...you find out when it exploded the next shot....i'll stick to aluminum


This is why most carbon arrows have a "flex it first" label on the arrow. lol


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I used the 2312s and 2312 Super Lites. Great arrows. Of course a lot less expensive than carbon, but heavier.
And they do tend to bend after a good amount of shooting. Still, I've thought of going back to them.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nothing wrong with using aluminum. But they are heavier like others have stated. Pulling them isn't going to damage them. BUT wrecking them from getting hit is another story. 

I used to shoot aluminum and when compared to carbon I broke a lot more of them. I think the last year I shot aluminum outside I cracked or had more bent then the number of carbons I have had damaged in the past 10 years. 

I remember talking to Tim G one year with a buddy of mine that shot X7s for 3D. He shot a few times a week and said he went through at least 6 doz arrows the previous summer....Tim started the 3D season with 24 X Cutters....when the season was over he still had 18 or 19 of them....and he shoots with a lot better shooters then we do :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Aluminum still are a great arrow just dont see the point anymore now that carbon has gotten so good. If you shoot alot aluminum will cost you more.


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah I'm have no previous experience when it comes to aluminum all I have used has been carbon arrows as long as I can remember. 
Hoytinit, I'm aware carbon can break which is why I check my arrows if I think they have been hit.

I'm not concerned with the heaviness but shooting 3d I'm sure most of you know those arrows take a beating from other shooters. Hearing people discuss this aspect makes me realize I need to stick with my carbon arrows or go to an alloy carbon like acc. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

The last summer I shot aluminums, I spent more time fletching than shooting. Went through 6 dozen 2312s that summer. They're an awesome arrow, but they get "canoed" easily.


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

Meh, I don't know, last year I build myself 2 dozen carbon, 1 dozen aluminum 2312 for indoor, I lost 1/2 Carbon, and just one aluminum.

Bad shot and hit metal in the target and it will break regardless of the arrow, both survive branches / trees just as well. Straight into shaft nocks is what I guess wrecked most of my carbon arrows. Bushings on aluminum really do save the shaft. If shot from the side, aluminum does break often, that is true.

The only reason I like thinner carbon better is because branches / shrubs / wind is much more of a factor for 3D. Slower fat shafts do seem to be a disadvantage.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

Believe it or not, I shot a 2511 for a few months on the 3d course. They shoot amazing, but durability just isn't the greatest. I guess that's why they're made to shoot a 5 spot. I haven't had experice with 2413's or 2312s, or anything with a thicker wall.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I shot 2312 x7 for a few years and as long as you dont miss the target they are fine they are a great 3D arrow.But I jump on gold tip in the late 90 and havent looked back.Carbon is tougher for day to day shooting and 3Ds on the week ends.Now if I was going to get back into spot shooting 2312 would be my first choice.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 25, 2004)

I’ve been known to flip flop. After having a carbon blow up on me at release, It still makes me a bit gun shy. It was my own fault. I just neglected to check the arrow. Aluminum will get beat up there’s no denying that. In one 3d season I went through almost three dozen 2312’s. The cost just doesn’t justify it for me any longer. I switched to the old school 339 acc with 85 grain tips and they shoots lights out! Not very good on the line cutting side in the 3d arena but are very good for field.


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

Just curious, how the heck do you go through 3 dozen arrows in one year?! (not attacking anyone, I really just don't have this experience, nor anyone around me)

I'm doing 1 3D on average all year round, sometimes 2 days. So say 16 shoots a year. I lose about 7-10 arrows during that.

Regular practice up close is a 3 spot, twice a week is kind of the norm, some weeks 3 times. Shoot about 300-1000 every month just for practice. (and because it is fun)

If you intend to, you can bust nocks off, but I guess you are not going for that... So how do you get so many arrows beaten up? Others breaking them in the target? Missfire / branches? Or fun shooting at home / club on non-target materials?

I mean, half of the practice breakages I have are when shooting woodcarvings on a string, poker chips, CD's at over 100 yards, etc.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I went through 4 dozen 3-49 ACC's between June and September of 2011. Zero losses, 1 deflection off a limb.... the rest were from damage from/by arrows in targets..... 3d, field, FITA.....


At that same time, I tried to run some 2512's off a backup 3d bow. In one 20 target practice round, my group creased 7 of them. I abandoned that idea quickly.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

If I could get the speed, I'd shoot aluminum! It's the most consistent in spine.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I shoot 2419's


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> If I could get the speed, I'd shoot aluminum! It's the most consistent in spine.


What he said.

Which arrow groups the best for you? That's the question.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

X7 2511's for me with 130 grain tips,....... Best arrow I have ever shot!


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

I too shot 2312 X7 Eclipse's for years. Awesome shaft. I didn't have issues with durability probably because my shafts were 26". Remember you can usually get 2 dozen aluminum shafts for the price of one dozen quality carbon shafts. I now shoot Gold Tip X-Cutters and love them!


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

I shoot carbon arrows with pin nocks so you don't have to worry about your arrow getting smashed unless someone shoots it cross ways. All you have to worry about with pin nocks is bending the pin if it gets hit straight on but all you need to do is put a new pin in then. I save my x7's for fita style indoor


----------



## BROBB2112 (May 31, 2007)

I think it's up to you what you feel the most confident with using. Both aluminum and carbon have their advantages and disadvantages. I've shot both and have been happy with both. X7's and Goldtips.


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

I am a little gun-shy with carbon arrows. I've already had one snap on me when I flex tested it, and it was just a few weeks old. I would like to switch to aluminum arrows. My local archery store has Easton XX75 Platinum Plus, I was thinking of picking up a dozen and putting Blazers on them, cut to 27". Would these be an acceptable choice for 3D?


----------

